# The wonderful snow mountains of Ecuador



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Snow in Ecuador?? Yep! Ecuador is a small country in south America, but is a little pill of surprises:










These snow mountains of Ecuador are part of the Andes system. Here, the weather varies from temperate to icy. Let´s see some pics:

*Chimborazo*, the tallest mountain of Ecuador and the nearest point from the earth to the sun:









































*
Cotopaxi*, world's tallest active volcano:










































*Cayambe*, one of the beauties of this country:










































*Carihuairazo*, an Alp-like mountain:















]









*Antisana*, in all her majesty:









































*El Altar*, mystical and misterious:









































*Sangay, *one of the most furious volcanoes:

























*Tungurahua, *fire and snow:









































*Illinizas, *icy twin brothers:

















*Pichincha, *the father of Quito city:









*Sincholagua*, another awesome mountain:









Well, there are a lot of mountains and wonderful places to show, maybe in another thread ...


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Imponent Moutains! :drool:


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Ecuador is right on the equator (as the name suggests), which makes it all the more impressive!


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

gonzo said:


> Ecuador is right on the equator (as the name suggests), which makes it all the more impressive!


Err, actually INdonesia also passed by EQUATOR (stretched in 3 different time zones which are GMT +7, GMT +8, and GMT +9 ) ...

Indonesia also got its tallest mountain covered with thick snow.... check our thread ... INDONESIA SECRET HEAVEN


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, Ecuador offers many facilities to visit these and other points, like Galapagos, Guayaquil city and the Amazonic jungle, these points are MINUTES or few hours by plane between them. Near Quito, the modern capital city, are the most attractions, like "The Middle of the World", "The volcanoes avenue", etc. You can spend 1-2 weeks here and you´ll have the sensation you were visit many countries at once.


----------



## YeahWho (Aug 10, 2007)

Wonderful! Is there any ski resort up there?


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Good idea, but these mountains are too steep for ski, but excelent for climbing...there are many tourism offices in Quito city that offer this service...


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Wonderful!


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

ilham_rj said:


> Err, actually INdonesia also passed by EQUATOR (stretched in 3 different time zones which are GMT +7, GMT +8, and GMT +9 ) ...
> 
> Indonesia also got its tallest mountain covered with thick snow.... check our thread ... INDONESIA SECRET HEAVEN


Well that settles it...Ecuador is inferior. :lol:


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, if you got enough money to fly to Indonesia ... bye...

Ecuador is a complete set of opportunities for tourists from every corner of the world, if you fly to Quito, snow mountains are visible from this city or few minutes far if you want to visit them. There are many hotels for all pockets: From Marriot, Howard Johnson, Sheraton, etc. to cheap backpack "bed and brakfast" hostals for adventurers. 









_Marriott Hotel in Quito_









_Apartments buildings at the north of Quito_









_A cheap "hostal" in the downtown area of Quito_

Ecuadorian people are very peaceful and friendly. No revolutions or wars or kidnapping in this territory. It is a real island of peace in the middle of Latin America. They use american dollar as currency. They really love "gringos" (foreigners from Europe and North America), not too much for their money but 'cause they really love to show their beatiful country to others.



















_"The middle of the world", monument 15 miles at the north of Quito._



























_Guayaquil, the biggest city, at the coast, at just 30 minutes by plane from Quito_

















_Salinas beach, just 1 1/2 hours from Guayaquil by car_

Enjoy Ecuador!


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

pacus said:


> Well, if you got enough money to fly to Indonesia ... bye...


It's called sarcasm.


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautiful lake in the crater of an extinct volcano: Quilotoa, is not a snow mountain but is interesting...


----------



## hohoho (Jan 5, 2006)

Snow on the mountain? I thought it 's a hot place?!


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

hohoho said:


> Snow on the mountain? I thought it 's a hot place?!


Average temperature in most cities of the Andean zone of Ecuador is 60 F (Quito, Cuenca, ambato, Ibarra, Baños, etc). In coastal cities like Guayaquil or Manta average temperature is 80 F.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Always interesting to see snow in the equator


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Weather in these areas is from temperate to very cold.










Few hours by car your eyes shocked with these landscapes. Totally different.


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Quito: A cold city in the middle of Ecuador


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful landscape :drool:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

It's impressive how South America has so many underrated landscapes! For the world and even to most of south american still an "unknown" place, with so many things to see and explore. 

I'm really shock with those beautiful mounts in Ecuador, never know that the country has so many snows mounts. I always knew the country as a hot spot, with the Galapagos and etc..don't know much about the andean part. Which one of those pics is the highest?


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mount Chimborazo. A way to determine the world's highest mountain is to measure the distance from the center of the earth to the peak. Using this method, Chimborazo in the Andes triumphs. Although it stands but 20,561 feet (6,267 meters) above sea level, its peak is the farthest from the earth's center.


----------



## Jaydy (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow Pacus!...beautiful thread....!

saludos!


----------

